# Goodbye Gimpy



## Precious (Sep 24, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Gimp the Warrior[/SIZE]*

Tenodera aridifolia sinensis

Entered the Eternal Kingdom Animalia

September 24, 2007

You Are Loved and Will be Missed


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry....  R.I.P.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, R.I.P


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry  .


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2007)

They should make a cemetary section.. Just kidding.

Its like losing a dog when my mantis dies

Sorry to hear that


----------



## AFK (Sep 25, 2007)

you spelled animalia wrong


----------



## bubforever (Sep 25, 2007)

That sux man sorry.


----------



## Jayson16 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss man.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

We're all in the same boat... we've all lost mantises.


----------



## Precious (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2007)

If you get tore up over the death of an insect you may be in the wrong hobby. They don't live long and I can't even count how many I have seen die. Not like this is your cat or dog.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 27, 2007)

> If you get tore up over the death of an insect you may be in the wrong hobby. They don't live long and I can't even count how many I have seen die. Not like this is your cat or dog.


Rick, of course. :roll:

JK


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

> If you get tore up over the death of an insect you may be in the wrong hobby. They don't live long and I can't even count how many I have seen die. Not like this is your cat or dog.


Maybe that's part of the experience that some people like about this hobby.... just maybe.


----------



## AFK (Sep 27, 2007)

> If you get tore up over the death of an insect you may be in the wrong hobby. They don't live long and I can't even count how many I have seen die. Not like this is your cat or dog.


i don't think precious was looking for a serious responce. he/she was just being cute.


----------



## Precious (Sep 28, 2007)

> If you get tore up over the death of an insect you may be in the wrong hobby. They don't live long and I can't even count how many I have seen die. Not like this is your cat or dog.


I'm not "tore up". I have lost many mantids, MANY. Gimp was special and I memorialized him. Do you ever say anything nice?


----------



## Mantida (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to take sides or pick out someone to argue with... but I have to agree with Ogiga. A hobby is something you enjoy, and something you grow on and get attached to. Mantids may be insects but they are still pets. So are dogs and cats. Though some people view mammals more important than insects, it doesn't mean that insect keepers cannot get attached to their critters.

Rick, you may have a more serious view about insects being insects and that you shouldn't get too attached to something that won't live long. That is fine. Precious has a different view on her care and enjoyment on mantids. Everyone has a different style. She has lost a mantis that she enjoyed, though it may not seem important to you, it is important to her. Please respect that.

Keep in mind I am in NO way trying to pick out a side or argue with anyone. I would just like to voice my opinion on this matter.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2007)

> Not to take sides or pick out someone to argue with... but I have to agree with Ogiga. A hobby is something you enjoy, and something you grow on and get attached to. Mantids may be insects but they are still pets. So are dogs and cats. Though some people view mammals more important than insects, it doesn't mean that insect keepers cannot get attached to their critters.Rick, you may have a more serious view about insects being insects and that you shouldn't get too attached to something that won't live long. That is fine. Precious has a different view on her care and enjoyment on mantids. Everyone has a different style. She has lost a mantis that she enjoyed, though it may not seem important to you, it is important to her. Please respect that.
> 
> Keep in mind I am in NO way trying to pick out a side or argue with anyone. I would just like to voice my opinion on this matter.


Amen.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. With all the care you took with Gimp, I'm sure he had a great life.


----------



## Precious (Oct 2, 2007)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Sorry for your loss. With all the care you took with Gimp, I'm sure he had a great life.


Thanks. I think he had a good run. How many bugs get to watch tv? Love your Halloween avatar!


----------



## sk8erkho (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Precious. We have all been there. When you spend time rearing a _PET_, whether mantid or dog, it is not easy _Not_, to get attached. And theres nothing _Wrong_ about _Feeling _for something you cared for. And whether some people choose to believe it or not, _we *Do* care _for our mantids. What else is it??? To put in the time and effort into making sure they are okay is CARING!!!


----------



## Precious (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks  i love all of my mantids (and my dogs and my cat) but Gimp was soooo cool and i wanted to give him a memorial. we all have faves, right?


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------

